# New Holland BR7060



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Very frustrated!!!! Bought a 2013 BR7060 baler and have had nothing but problems. Only 2700 bales. Keep running baler and computer wont grow. Have to reset the bale sensor, calibrate and it will bale about 10 bales and acts up again. Dealer put new sensor on and still having same problem. Dealer said if don't fix may need new wiring harness from tractor to baler which is very expensive just to test with no guarantee. When unhook wiring harness and back in goes error full bale. Any suggestions. So frustrated


----------



## poorfarmer1277 (Jun 2, 2018)

the wire may be pinched in the harness, trace the wires out from the sensors back to tractor


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

1) I don't understand--"computer won't grow". Could you please give more detail like what sensor was replaced; what are the symptoms; etc.

2) Where in Illinois are you and who's your dealer?

Ralph


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I would ohm each wire from sensor to monitor. Get some long test leads and connect one wire to meter and operate the gate turn baler wiggle wire and verify it says 0.0 ohms. Sure you will find one that is bad. Poor boy like me would just run a new wire. My vermeer baler has a duestch recipticle on both ends. Just a matter of removing wire from connector and installing a pin or socket on wire and reinserting it. A crimping tool can ve had for less than 100 if you dont already have one.


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Bale starts out at 30 and as bale grows command monitor numbers go up by two until they get to 58 then it automatically wraps. When the monitor stays at 30 have to eject bale and unwrap by hand because baler won't wrap.

Replaced bale size sensor.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I am no expert but maybe setting up your volt meter to measure either ohms or signal voltage ( is it 2 or 3 wires?) While you are baling you can watch for a spike that might be confusing the monitor?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Question, if the monitor does come off 30 does it always go up to full bale size, or can it stop randomly? You should be able to wrap at any size if you push and hold the wrap button until the monitor gives you a long beep. Wrap amount will be wrong though if the monitor number does not correspond with actual bale size.

mike10 should be along to help you out.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Make sure the harness locking rings at the operators panel and baler to tractor connectors are locked. A dangling harness at the operators panel can cause your issue. Tie the harness to something so the weight of the harness is not on the connector. Same for the baler to tractor connector.

If your dealer does not have any spare tractor harnesses and operators panel, then see if a friend or neighbor has a BR baler and see if he will try your baler with his tractor. I would not replace the harness on the baler without eliminating all other possible causes.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What Mike10 said. My connector at the tractor sometimes doesn't seat completely. The symptom I see is that the bale size will stop increasing and/or the bale indicators will stop. Happened the other day at 58" on a 62" bale size setting. Watched it, thinking any moment now--didn't change, so I reseated it and bale size came up 66".

My first guess is that maybe the twist lock isn't turning completely. Second guess is that the pin(s) might be corroded or loose in the holder (have had both situations happen).

Probably not the harness, but the dealer's guy might be thinking that it is easier to replace the harness than troubleshoot the problem (lazy man's way out).

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had mine do a few strange thing over the years.

1: Connect directly to the battery for starters if it already isn't. Check the built in circuit breaker on the hot lead, I've had that corrode from being close proximity to the battery and it will cause a low voltage condition.

2: I've just had the monitor randomly shut off, checked all the power connections all were good. Turns out the Bale Command monitor reads voltage several tenths of a volt higher than my multimeter, the gauge in the cab, or what my Harvest Tec show on the monitor. Turns out a corroded connector on the alternator was allowing the alternator to put out several tenths of a volt higher than it should have been, which was enough to cause the bale command to shut off to protect itself from over voltage. A few bucks bought a new pigtail connector from an auto parts store.

3: Had one year sometimes it'd just shut off, other times it would wrap but not cut. On the arm that contacts the roll of net wrap there is a three pin connector, it moved enough that when I installed a roll of net it got pinched between the counter arm and the frame of the baler. Didn't break the plug externally but busted it up inside so sometimes the connectors could short out against one another.


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Now dealer thinks it may be command monitor issues? Isn't there a way of testing them before jut replacing? While we are baling bale will not grow on command monitor and when we go into diagnostic settings that is suppose to be set at 30 (#12 on diagnostic setting) it will be at 1. I reset to 30 it will work for a while then go back to 1. Also as we baling back gate will come unlatched on one side.

Any feedback????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You've had a lot......
Sure there is a way, by replacing it with a loaner....
I would try to tell the good folks here exactly what the baler is doing......your problems, or explanation of the issue is confusing at best....
Good luck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

From what it sounds like....the bales size sensor is the culprit, be it the connection x2.....the sensor....or the conductor. A simple jumper wire could rule our the conductor, the connection seems more probable as it appears that at least two folks have opined about the same issue.....that's where I would be searching. But if I understand correctly, this is intermittent and those type problems are inherently hard to diagnose and repair.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You need to go into the diagnostics (turn monitor on, push and hold open book button). One of the diagnostic items is for the bale size pot. That item will allow you to watch in real time what numbers the microprocessor is seeing. You need to disconnect the linkage from the pot and (carefully) manually cycle the pot through its range. Look for a glitch or erratic change in the numbers on the monitor. If that checks out fine, start wiggling all the harnesses and connectors and look for a change in the pot numbers. If that checks out then it might be time to swap microprocessors. I don’t remember what diagnostic item it is, it will be in your Bale Command Operators Manual if you have it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tailgate unlatching is most likely a tractor remote problem. To verify, switch the hoses in the remotes.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Does your dealer have any used BR balers in stock where you can try the harness and panel from one of them.

What part of IL are you located?


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Northern Illinois near Ottawa. Dealer keeps telling us he is talking with New Holland and will get back to us and once again we are waiting.

To try and explain better. Baler is super inconsistent. It will bale 5 bales, monitor working fine - bale growing 30,32,34,36,40,42,46,48,58- wrap. Then start rolling bale and monitor stays at 30 and numbers don't increase as bale is growing in size. Since the monitor stays at 30 the computer will not let us manually wrap bale we've tried holding down wrap won't work. So we kick out bale and unroll. Go into diagnostics of monitor to 12 for bale size monitor and it will be at 1. Get out and move sensor, unplug and plug back in and set at 30 per manual instructions. Calibrate bale size after first bale and move on. After a few bales acts up again.

Hope this explains things clearer. We are just so frustrated and still have 50 acres of first cutting to do. Took all day to bale 20 bales last week dealing with all the issues. Cutting again today.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, I bet you are frustrated, you have a right to be.....
Sure sounds like a connection problem, surely the dealer examined the connector good? Most certainly could be a chaffed or broken wire tho.....it would be easy enuf to run duplicate wires to the sensor and run them back to the connector to possibly eliminate that potential problem.....I think it will be a series of trial and error unfortunately. Sounds like you've bout had it with both the trial and the error and I understand your delimma. I would think the dealer would have another monitor it could try or perhaps "borrow" one to eliminate that possibility.....
Another option is to carry good insurance on it


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Your baler will wrap at any size bale and at any time by pressing and holding the wrap button until the alarm sounds. About 2 seconds.. Do not place the monitor in manual mode. There is no reason to ever place the monitor in manual. In manual the baler will not automatically wrap by pressing the wrap button.

If you have been pressing buttons, the wrap cycle may not start on the first push and hold the wrap button, but will wrap on the second push and hold of the wrap button.

Have you ever marked the potentiometer to see if the potentiometer is moving after you have adjusted it.

Usually a broken wire in the harness will be indicated by the display by showing 255.

Need to go. I think some more on it.


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry when I say manually I mean holding the wrap button for two seconds. Still won't wrap. We've never put in manual mode. Way too complicated.

Thanks for everyone's response. They are greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Going back to my original suggestion about your connectors and the weight of the harness on the connectors. Have you checked the connector rings and the harness support? It is common for the metal ring on the baler connector not to lock securely on the tractor connector. The metal ring has three 1/4" wide cutouts with holes. When these cutout get bent outward, the ring will not lock onto the tractor connector. If that is the case, bend them back so they are in line with the rest of the ring. This ring should easily connect to the tractor. The ring on the harness for the operators panel can be difficult to fully lock onto the panel.

Did you try pushing on the pins and sockets of the connectors to see if they are being securely held and not sliding out of place when connected.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

As a non-betting person, I'll bet on the baler to tractor connector. Like Mike10 said, that locking ring can be touchy. It has the weight of the cable hanging from it and when it get distorted, it can make a poor connection. (I use a bungie cord to tie my cable to the 3-point hitch arm to take the weight off of the connector.)

Also, take something small and see if all the pins on both the make and female sides stay seated. These pins are "popped" into the molding and can push back if they haven't been fully seated. Use a needle nose pliers on the male pins; a piece of wire on the female. Be careful not to push too hard or you will unseated them.

Borrowing a monitor should not be a problem if you think it's the monitor--it's the same monitor design for years.

Ralph


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Did what you told us with testing connections going into tractor. Connection was not seating tight. Put connector in wrapped tight to hold in place with electrical tape to make secure connection. Just baled 20 acres without one glitch. Must have been connection issue like everyone here was saying. Told dealer we figured out based off response on haytalk since they couldn't figure it out. Thank you all for your responses!!!!!!!


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Since we know our issues are in wiring harness going to replace both ends. Every time connection bounces loose screws up setting on monitor. Unfortunately harness is very pricey.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Box534 said:


> Since we know our issues are in wiring harness going to replace both ends. Every time connection bounces loose screws up setting on monitor. Unfortunately harness is very pricey.


If those ends are the standard deutche plug like on my 644, you can easily source them elsewhere. The number is cast in the plastic. Google the number.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> If those ends are the standard deutche plug like on my 644, you can easily source them elsewhere. The number is cast in the plastic. Google the number.


If it is a round metal connector you will need a pin removal tool, they make cheap plastic ones that dont cost more than a couple of bucks. But duestch and amp seal type connectors are probably the best connectors there are as far as servicablity and standardization.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Box534 said:


> Since we know our issues are in wiring harness going to replace both ends. Every time connection bounces loose screws up setting on monitor. Unfortunately harness is very pricey.


I would not replace both connectors--the risk of introducing a problem in the good end is more than I would want to take.

My bet would be on the male (baler) end since it carries all the weight and gets the most stress. I think I'd open up and first make sure that none of the pins push out when plugged in.

BTW: Check the female end that there hasn't been any trash or junk get into it. I had this happen just yesterday on a 110v outlet--had me fooled for a few minutes.

Ralph


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

pins came unseated on our 644 years back took to our dealer to fix was not too bad if I remember but it lasted another 6 years or more lost track after we traded it for the 7060 5 years and no problems. I am always careful not to force the plug twist until it catches and then roll the outer ring to lock it in place.


----------

